

Developing Relationships Between Neuroscience and Artificial Intelligence - Arun2009
http://www.multimedialibrary.com/Articles/Jack/connect.asp

======
caffeine
The formatting is ridiculous. Also, much of the article is written from an
outdated point of view. In particular, dendritic arbors - the complicated and
highly structured tree-like structures of a neuron that receive inputs - are
now known perform complicated, nonlinear processing.

He attributes much of the insights of computational neuroscience to "AI"
researchers. This is incorrect. The early theoretical insights in neuroscience
largely came from neuroscientists with some mathematical training - or
physicists who abandoned physics and moved to biology.

~~~
robg
<http://lab.arc90.com/experiments/readability/>

------
mbateman
Erm, the submitted link is horribly formatted and lacks a proper citation or
even a date. This article is from 1988. For those with JSTOR access:

<http://www.jstor.org/stable/20025141>

------
daniel-cussen
That much text at that font size? Really?

~~~
simonsquiff
And with hardly any paragraph breaks too.

Document formatting is kinda like ui design - get it wrong and people don't
want to get to the actual content. I took one look and thought 'I can't put
the effort in to read that', in the same way people will leave a website if
it's too confusing or ugly.

~~~
skybrian
The Readability extension helps with the font size and formatting but not with
the very long paragraphs and lack of section headlines.

